# Brining, then freezing. A no-no, or OK?



## dougbennett

Does anyone have any experience with brining, then freezing chickens. Given the time that brining takes, I figure it would eb a lot easier to brine a whole bunch of birds and once, then freeze them for smoking later. 

Thoughts? Opinions? Experiences with this?


----------



## ron herbowy

I've done this but washed it off before freezing,it saves time later,Also I bagged it up into 2 serving size after it was smoked.


----------



## rodbuilder

I have never brined whole chickens and froze but I have done chicken parts, sealed and frozen.  Works great for me with no problems...


----------



## meandmytwodogs

I read the first post and thought "nope, wouldn't do it". That was just going on my gut instinct. After reading the responses, I admit that I've learned something new. \I totally dig this forum. Thanks guys.


----------



## crewdawg52

Just remember, when you freeze and thaw meat, then refreeze and rethaw it, the ice crystals will break down the meat fibers.  This causes it to take on a "mushy" feeling and taste.


----------



## richtee

I will freeze after smoking. Have never tried the other way, but I can't see why not. Possibly the brine will draw more moisture out of the bird than you'd want over time and like Crewdawg mentioned, if they were pre-frozen... might be a mush issue.


----------



## crewdawg52

I am refering to the freezing, thawing, then refreezing of raw meat.  I refreeze stuff that has already been smoked all the time.  Almost as good as right off the smoker...


----------



## richtee

So was I  :{)


----------



## crewdawg52

Got put on my glasses next time.


----------



## payson

Most frozen turkey breasts (or at least a substantial number of them) have basically been brined or injected with a brine solution prior to freezing. I wouldn't think doing it at home would differ much.


----------



## teacup13

exactly.... 

i inject loins, chicken breasts to name a few when i bring them home from the store - freeze and all is good


----------



## bbq enthusiast

I too have learned something


----------

